# Help to buy scheme



## Mackky_101 (11 Sep 2021)

They say the revenue "Help to buy scheme" is to stop December 21. Do ye reckon this will happen or be extended until next year!?


----------



## Shirazman (14 Sep 2021)

Small excerpt from today's (London) Times:-

_"The housing minister wants to extend the help to buy scheme beyond the end of this year, The Times understands.
The scheme ....  is due to end on December 31 [having been] extended for a further 18 months in July last year as part of the government’s economic stimulus package.  ........   It is now understood that Darragh O’Brien, the housing minister, wants to extend the scheme into 2022 at least."_


----------

